#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  AU Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*ASSAM UNIVERSITY, Silchar
*


*ASSAM UNIVERSITY* *Year of Establishment:* 1994.


*ASSAM UNIVERSITY* *Affiliation:* Deemed University.


*ASSAM UNIVERSITY* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*ASSAM UNIVERSITY* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
91545

*OPPH*
NA

*OB*
139485

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
204661

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
215834

*STPH*
NA





*ASSAM UNIVERSITY Branches In Engineering:*
Agricultural EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringInformation Technology*ASSAM UNIVERSITY Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 35,280/- Per Year.

*ASSAM UNIVERSITY Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 11,570/- Per Year.

*ASSAM UNIVERSITY Engineering Placements 2012:*
The placement pattern of the passed out students has been encouraging. Alumni of the department of Computer Science of Assam University are now to be found in organisations like IBM, TCS, Infosys, ORACLE, HCL, Cognizant and many others including educational and research institutions in India and abroad.

*ASSAM UNIVERSITY Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Assam University came into existence through Assam (Central) University Act, 1989 . It was  established in 1994,since then  the University is steadily becoming  an excellent centre of learning.The campus, situated in Dargakona, about 20 kms from  Silchar, is set amid sprawling hillocks, a typical landscape in the  North East. The campus  in an area of  600 acres surrounded by lakes and mountains provides  an ideal environment for academic pursuit. Drawing its 230 plus faculty from many disciplines, from all over the country, the university sustains a multidisciplinary approach to higher education.


The University has sixteen Schools on major disciplines.  There are 35 Departments  under these Sixteen Schools.The University is situated in South Assam, bordering Bangladesh, Mizoram, Manipur, Maghalaya, and Nagaland. The Barak   river flows across this region known   as  Barak valley.The valley has a rich tradition of art, literature, culture and education. It has contributed a large number of eminent personalities to the nation in the fields of science, education, arts and many others. This historical heritage has given the place a strong foundation for the development of a Centre of Excellence in higher education.The five districts under the jurisdiction of  Assam University have as many as 53 Colleges,  which speak of the depth of  the intellectual and educational interests in the  region.The University has gradually started attracting students from the neighboring states. The University is set to become a full-fledged residential University in near future  creating a better environment  for learning and research  activities.


Assam University is a teaching-cum-affiliating University. The objectives of the University are to disseminate and advance knowledge by providing instructional and research facilities in such branches of learning as it may deem fit and by examples of its corporate life to make provisions for integrated courses in humanities, natural and physical sciences and social sciences in the educational programmes of the University; to take appropriate measure for promoting inter-disciplinary studies and research in the University; to educate and train manpower for development of the state of Assam; and to pay special attention to the improvement of the social and economic conditions and welfare of the people of that state, their intellectual, academic and cultural development.


*Central library:* Assam University Central library located inside the campus is available for students besides some small departmental libraries. Presently the Library has a holding of more than 1,20,000 books. The Library subscribes to 13 foreign and 186 Indian journals, 16 news papers, and 12 popular magazines.


Assam University Library is one of the libraries selected by U.G.C. for automation and networking under INFLIBNET Programme in the year 1998-1999. The Library automation is under progress and a database of 25000 books have already been created using SOUL software provided by INFLIBNET Centre, Ahmedabad.
The Library now operates from a semi-permanent building and the new building of the library is under construction.

*Transport:* Three buses for the students ply between Silchar and the campus (about 20 KM. from the town) daily for bringing the students from Silchar town and dropping them back. Besides this, three buses along with a chartered bus for staff also ply between Silchar and the campus.

*ASSAM UNIVERSITY Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Hostel facilities for the students or research scholars are  available from this year. Accommodations in one Gents Hostel and one Ladies Hostel are being provided to the deserving students.

*ASSAM UNIVERSITY Address:* Assam University Silchar  788 011, Assam, India.

*ASSAM UNIVERSITY Campus Virtual Tour:*









  Similar Threads: NIT Silchar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities AU Silchar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Silchar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

